# frozen food



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

am i the only one who does this or has it happend to you as well,







i went to the butchers and picked up a half a beef heart i get it cut up in cubes 1 inch x 1 inch anyways i came home and put it in the freezer and just before work i like to make my rounds and feed the fish before work (night-shift) i took out the beefheart set it on the deep freezer and broke a cube off, cut it in pcs and fed to my oscars then i grabed my lunch and off i went leaving a half pound of b/h on the freezer WTF can this stuff make a mess







i had blood everywhere the floor, the freezer what a downer the reason i wrote this is i have done it before with shrimp,frozen minows etc.

just curious if you had this happen to you if so please tell me, i will feel better


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Kevin leaves the beefheart on the counter sometimes but it doesn't make a mess because it is in a plastic bag and I usually find it shortly after he does this, and he has done this with shrimp in the bag as well, just have to be more careful


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

LOL, sorry to hear, i havent got any beefheart yet, but im sure if i did ever get it i would leave it out on the counter all the time.















The blood musta stank up your kitchen too right? Oh well no biggie


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

YOu never mentioned what you had it contained in. They do can and will make a mess.. best thing after cutting up, is putting it in a zip lock bag. Locks in the smell and anything liquids from leaking out..


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i had it in a plastic bag with a twist tie but it was close to the corner and the wait of the blood maid it roll over the side







but live and learn







when i purchase more i will get it again cut up in 1 inch pcs and put them in a ice cube tray







rapped in a zip lock bag if they make freezer bags that big hmmmm!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Looks like you have things figured out now, good luck in the future :







:


----------

